# MXL Owners - is your MXL your main ride?



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

Just curious for those with MXLs if its your main ride or if you also have some more modern bikes and the MXL comes out occasionally.

My MXL with chorus is my only road bike and I'm starting to feel the urge to get something carbon as well.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yes*

I see no need for anything else
I commute on a different bike but my MXL is my Roadie


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Mine gets used occasionally. It's a indeed a fantastic bike but I like riding different bikes and discovering their differences.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

My MXLs have taken a back seat to a couple of other bikes. Admittedly, they're not ridden enough...

Texbike


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I have two road bikes, an MXL and a Strada OS. I ride them both equally.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I tend to pamper mine so it's about my 3rd rider...


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*it's my main ride*

lovin it!

i have the TIME VXRS ULTEAM as my other ride.

although the Merckx MXL weigh at least 4lbs heavier than the ULTEAM, it's my main ride most of the time. love the retro feel of old steel. solid and assuring. 

the ride changes significantly once i swap to LW Std tubulars. a 15yr old frameset, which feels as good as the 14lbs TIME VXRS. :thumbsup: 

cheers!


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

my personal favourite..Eddy Merckx MX Leader '96 

cheers!


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

It's one of my main rides, I have also two slx's (one Merckx) and a more modern(alu)bike. But the MXL gets the most miles.
Mine has Domo Farmfrites livery. I used to ride two MXL's, but one is stripped from its gruppo, I think I am going to sell that one. (its green, like Mavericks MXL) Great bikes!


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

vlckx said:


> (its green, like Mavericks MXL) Great bikes!


Mine too! '96 even. Must have been a popular color for those 96's.


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

My MXL joins the summer weekend hammerfest rotation between several vintage & modern steel rides and a pair of titanium rides. Love riding them all.The Merlin gets ridden when the threat of rain is high. The Litespeed with the triple is now my climbing & week long tour bike.


----------



## RekibTaf (Sep 10, 2008)

My main ride for anything fast(ish?) is my MXL. I don't have anything carbon or ti. I may consider ti in the future but probably not carbon, for no other reason than durability/longevity/repairability.


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

I have an MXL, but also a corsa, corsa extra, strada ...(growing list), professional, another corsa extra. Carbon 1xM...

I put the most miles on my early corsa extra -


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

RekibTaf said:


> My main ride for anything fast(ish?) is my MXL. I don't have anything carbon or ti. I may consider ti in the future but probably not carbon, for no other reason than durability/longevity/repairability.


 Those complex Merckx paintjobs are not easy/cheap to get redone if you do need a cracked tube sweated out , and lets not even think about steel cancer (rust)


----------



## force (Dec 16, 2009)

My other bikes get less use now that I have an MXL. It is my go to bike.


----------



## 19lexicon78 (Aug 30, 2009)

unfortunate mine is broken. the mxl is soo smooth


----------



## bjorn240 (May 24, 2011)

I've got a gray 96 MXL and a Pegoretti Palosanto and a Vlaanderen-2002 scheme MXL incoming. My gray MXL and Palosanto share duties pretty much 50/50. Undecided on whether to sell the gray MXL when the yellow one arrives; seems silly to have two.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

bjorn240 said:


> I've got a gray 96 MXL and a Pegoretti Palosanto and a Vlaanderen-2002 scheme MXL incoming. My gray MXL and Palosanto share duties pretty much 50/50. Undecided on whether to sell the gray MXL when the yellow one arrives; seems silly to have two.



you gotta post some pics of these bikes!


----------



## bjorn240 (May 24, 2011)

I've got two toddlers, so I barely have time to ride my bikes, let alone take pictures....

Palosanto is full 2006 Centaur (alloy) with 2010 Chorus skeleton brakes and 32h Record/Velocity Aerohead wheels. Deda stem, Nitto 176 bar, Miche post, and an Arione.

Gray MXL is 2004/5/6 Record (alloy crank, carbon levers) with 2006 Chorus brakes and 24h/28h Dura-Ace/CXP30 wheels. Nitto Pearl stem, Nitto 176 bar, Nitto post, and a Regal.

Nothing exciting, just regular joe parts that work well and are easy to maintain. But I'm sure the extra weight and square taper cranks are what are keeping me from dominating Tuesday night worlds! Yeah, that's it.


----------



## pablo pinchasso (Jul 14, 2007)

anyone have a 57cm MX for sale? need a Merckx......real bad...also probably a divorce....if I get one.

Chuck


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

pablo pinchasso said:


> anyone have a 57cm MX for sale? need a Merckx......real bad...also probably a divorce....if I get one.
> 
> Chuck


You are going to have to fight for an MXL. I had to look for 2+ years for mine.


----------

